# View from Empire State Building 2017



## stapo49 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 25, 2020)

Great image.

My camera doesn't have a time travel function!?! Now I want a new one.


----------



## PJM (Jan 25, 2020)

I like that.  Nice shot!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 25, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Great image.
> 
> My camera doesn't have a time travel function!?! Now I want a new one.


Thanks. I call my camera "The Tardis"! 



PJM said:


> I like that.  Nice shot!


Thanks very much Pete.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2020)

Just beautiful!   Perfectly composed and just the right amount of contrast.   Good job.


----------



## OldManJim (Jan 25, 2020)

very nice image. Good composition, good exposure. Congrats!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 25, 2020)

terri said:


> Just beautiful!   Perfectly composed and just the right amount of contrast.   Good job.


Thanks very much. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 25, 2020)

OldManJim said:


> very nice image. Good composition, good exposure. Congrats!


Thank you. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## enezdez (Jan 26, 2020)

@stapo49 Very Nice Image....I just refuse to pay the $39.00 to go up (it may even be more now), call me cheap!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 26, 2020)

enezdez said:


> @stapo49 Very Nice Image....I just refuse to pay the $39.00 to go up (it may even be more now), call me cheap!


Ok, you are cheap [emoji6]. When you have travelled all the way from Australia the $39    doesn't bother you lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## enezdez (Jan 26, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > @stapo49 Very Nice Image....I just refuse to pay the $39.00 to go up (it may even be more now), call me cheap!
> ...



@stapo49 Agreed!  lol


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2020)

enezdez said:


> @stapo49 Very Nice Image....I just refuse to pay the $39.00 to go up (it may even be more now), call me cheap!



The trick is to spend $10 on a six pack first.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice pic! Good capture of that bird on that roof top. The one on the left.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 27, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic! Good capture of that bird on that roof top. The one on the left.


Thanks. Nice try, but you got me before with the bird on the roof thing in my Paris image lol


----------



## edsland (Jan 28, 2020)

Really nice image, the BW really looks great


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 28, 2020)

edsland said:


> Really nice image, the BW really looks great


Thanks. Yes, I really think this one works great in B&W.


----------



## star camera company (Jan 28, 2020)

Went up there (Forced) on 8thgrade class trip and today 50 yrs later can still feel the Terror.    I don’t like ladders either.   Nice photo


----------



## Valls (Jan 28, 2020)

That's amazing! I would love to see that in a large fine art print! All that contrast works very well for black and white and the lines are so pleasing to see... The buildings looks like texture and texture is always so incredible in B&W!
Congrats on the shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 28, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic! Good capture of that bird on that roof top. The one on the left.
> ...



Dern!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 28, 2020)

Valls said:


> That's amazing! I would love to see that in a large fine art print! All that contrast works very well for black and white and the lines are so pleasing to see... The buildings looks like texture and texture is always so incredible in B&W!
> Congrats on the shot!


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------

